# Why can't I find a job?



## bernadettef1957@yahoo.com (Aug 15, 2013)

After searching for over a year, every single day, I have found that no-one will cut a break to the new wave of medical coders & billers.  I'm tired of hearing that it is the wave of the future.  I'm sorry, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## evelyynn20 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Sorry*

Sorry to hear that (((
Sadly a lot of us have to deal with that problem. ://////


----------



## artes_athamas (Aug 15, 2013)

Im baffled that the BLS gives this field such a high percentage on job outlook.  But maybe you have to live in a city where there is an abundance of medical offices that can't pay the wage to hire experienced employees.  Im starting to realize the MBC field was never really something someone began their healthcare career in. They most likely got promoted within, to those coding positions. But nowadays its even difficult to start from the bottom. Tumor registrars are supposed to be the new boom now may want to try that.


----------



## JWash618 (Aug 15, 2013)

I went to a technical school for MIBC and had a class of over 20. Myself and another girl made sure we earned the grades we got and knew the material backwards and forwards (despite the school "handing out" grades for no work at all), and during our externship made sure to work extremely hard, constantly asking for work. We are the only two from our class that are still in (or even made it into) the coding field. She was hired from our extern site as a coder right off the bat as she had some insurance experience in the past. I was hired on as a payment batch prep clerk from our extern site and got promoted into coding once I got my CPC. We definitley got lucky with the externship site hiring us, and now we have the experience that other companies require. Its unfortunate that so many cant get their foot in the door (I almost didnt, because of my lack of experience). So I guess my advice would be to make the most of your externship if you get one.


----------



## cordelia (Aug 16, 2013)

This advice has been handed out so many times, but I'll post it again. Do not look for coding jobs. *Look for an entry level HIM jobs!* something to get your foot in the door, gain experience and move up. 

Most of us experienced coders did NOT start out as coders, we started in other areas and moved up. We did it, so can you. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## crittersitter (Aug 16, 2013)

I have to tell you that I truly feel badly for the young people that either are mislead or don't understand the workforce.  There is NO school in medical billing or coding that will prepare you for that first job entirely.  You must get a job in the field and work your way up.  My first job 30 some years ago was as a unit secretary in a hospital.  I learned all my medical terminology working in the different units within the hospital.  I later moved to admissions, then to billing, then had my own billing service, then sat for the CPC and become a remote coder.  Soooo what I'm trying to say is life is not easy folks.  You have to work your way up.  Sorry to burst anyone's bubble.  I know it gets frustrating.  All I can say is get a job doing something "related."  It'll come....


----------



## niecey50 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Coding Team Lead*



bernadettef1957@yahoo.com said:


> After searching for over a year, every single day, I have found that no-one will cut a break to the new wave of medical coders & billers.  I'm tired of hearing that it is the wave of the future.  I'm sorry, but I don't see it happening.



Send me your resume if you live in Nashville, TN

connie.smiley@aegislabs.com


----------



## npricercm (Aug 16, 2013)

bernadettef1957@yahoo.com said:


> After searching for over a year, every single day, I have found that no-one will cut a break to the new wave of medical coders & billers.  I'm tired of hearing that it is the wave of the future.  I'm sorry, but I don't see it happening.



Whatever you do, don't take it personally.  There are still times where it's  not what you know, but who you know  There are lots of creative and not so creative ways to find employment.  If you have to earn a certain dollar amt, or work a certain schedule or you need every third tuesday of the month off then that might be a problem  Be willing to adapt to the employer's schedule.

1.  i know a few people who were place by staffing agency's.
2.  i know of someone who was given a list of local billing companies.  She made calls, had an interview was told that there were no openings, and the next thing you know, she got a call and was offered a job!
3.  i know someone who was given a job opportunity by a chapter member.  so find a way to stay connected to your local chapter.  Or, maybe start a local chapter if there's nothing close to you.

I feel confident that as long as your attitude is positive, you will have a very positive future!

Stay the course, full speed ahead!

Nancy Price, CPC
Denver Chapter President 2013


----------

